# Time to bug out and stay out



## gipper (Jan 5, 2020)

This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.

Iraq unites to kick out US forces from their country permanently.

And the people of Iran unite to honor Qassem Soleimani in the MILLIONS.

It’s time for US troops to leave both Syria and Iraq for good.

Iraqi Parliament votes for government to work on plan to end US troop presence in Iraq after Soleimani killing - CNN


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2020)

We never should have been in Iraq in the first place.

The CIA and Mueller lied us into an illegal war.

Attack our embassy and bad shit may happen to you.

Maybe Obama has another pallet of cash to bribe Iran.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 5, 2020)

The hippies are back.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> 
> Iraq unites to kick out US forces from their country permanently.
> 
> ...


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 5, 2020)

I remember some of the crazy internet posters who bashed GWB non stop when he sent US troops to Iraq after 9/11. 
Some of those crazy internet posters are back.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> 
> Iraq unites to kick out US forces from their country permanently.
> 
> ...


We have a treaty with them on that subject.  They can't terminate it unilaterally.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> 
> Iraq unites to kick out US forces from their country permanently.
> 
> ...


Soleimani defeated ISIS?  He was probably helping ISIS.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 5, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> The hippies are back.



They never left, only now some of them are in power.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 5, 2020)

If we leave who will protect the oil fields?  Iraqi leaders didn't think this one through.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> 
> Iraq unites to kick out US forces from their country permanently.
> 
> ...



LOL. Votes to "work on a plan". Hell thats less radical than you and Irans other Democrat allies who wanted US troops expelled. My estimation of Iraq's Parliament just rose.

  How disappointed are you that they didnt expel troops as CNN wanted?


----------



## gipper (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> ...


You need to get informed. Stop believing government controlled media.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 5, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> We never should have been in Iraq in the first place.
> 
> The CIA and Mueller lied us into an illegal war.
> 
> ...



No, dumbass, it was Bush and Tenet who lied us into Iraq.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 5, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> I remember some of the crazy internet posters who bashed GWB non stop when he sent US troops to Iraq after 9/11.
> Some of those crazy internet posters are back.


Unfortunately it appears these crazies NEVER left............


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 5, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> If we leave who will protect the oil fields?  Iraqi leaders didn't think this one through.



Iran wants them.  Maybe we should blow them on the way out.


----------



## gipper (Jan 5, 2020)

Here’s the truth. Please read it. 


*The US Government Lies Constantly, And The Burden Of Proof Is On The Accuser*
The US Government Lies Constantly, And The Burden Of Proof Is On The Accuser

In reality there’s no evidence for any of the reasons we’ve been offered for why Iran needed to be provoked into an almost inevitable retaliation that Trump is currently tweeting will result in all-out war:


The claim that Soleimani posed an “imminent threat” is completely without evidence, rumored to be “razor thin“, and entirely debunked in this excellent essay by Craig Murray.
Mike Pence’s claim that Soleimani assisted 9/11 terrorists is so ridiculous that even the war-loving _Washington Post_ dismissed it.
There’s no proof that Soleimani directed the strike that allegedly killed a US contractor, or that that contractor even existed.
There’s no proof that Soleimani was involved in any “attack” on any US embassy, leaving aside the obvious fact that a little graffiti on the walls wouldn’t justify his assassination if he did.
The “hundreds of American deaths” line you hear regurgitated by everyone from Trump to Elizabeth Warren actually refers to Iraqis defending themselves from an illegal US invasion with some training from Iran. The claim that Iran was behind Iraqi bombs is without evidence and wouldn’t matter if it were true; claiming the inhabitants of an invaded nation don’t have the right to defend themselves is absurd, regardless of where they got their weaponry.
The claim that Soleimani was “a terrorist” is only made because the branch of the Iranian military he commanded was arbitrarily designated a terrorist organization by the US government last year, a designation that any foreign government could just as easily make for any branch of the US military. He was actually a fearsome enemy of ISIS and al-Qaeda and played a massive role in halting the spread of ISIS.


----------



## westwall (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> 
> Iraq unites to kick out US forces from their country permanently.
> 
> ...










Ummm, the US did far more to defeat ISIS than that asshat ever did.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> ...


ISIS were/are Sunni.


----------



## gipper (Jan 5, 2020)

westwall said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> ...


The US made ISIS.


----------



## westwall (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...








Correct, obummer, and the shrilary most certainly did.  And Trump let our troops kill them.

Thanks for the assist.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 5, 2020)

westwall said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> ...


ISIS was defeated by boots on the ground. They weren’t Americans in those boots.


----------



## gipper (Jan 5, 2020)

westwall said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Yes and the general Donny murdered, was instrumental in destroying ISIS.  

Jimmy and Max spell it out...


----------



## Desperado (Jan 5, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> The hippies are back.


It's about time.only his time they are not democrats


----------



## Desperado (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> ...


So you are saying they cannot kick us out of their sovereign nation?  I believe they have that option.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 5, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> I remember some of the crazy internet posters who bashed GWB non stop when he sent US troops to Iraq after 9/11.
> Some of those crazy internet posters are back.



Those internet posters were right. I'm glad we might be invited to leave and hope we do.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 5, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> We never should have been in Iraq in the first place.


Yeah, that's what many of us were saying at the time.

The Right attacked us pretty good for saying that.
.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> Here’s the truth. Please read it.
> 
> 
> *The US Government Lies Constantly, And The Burden Of Proof Is On The Accuser*
> ...


----------



## JBond (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> 
> Iraq unites to kick out US forces from their country permanently.
> 
> ...


Non-binding window dressing.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > We never should have been in Iraq in the first place.
> ...


I didn’t know Mueller and the CIA was lying because they are loyal to the military industrial complex.

We now know how the deep state works.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Israeli Secret Intelligence Service.
Coinquidink? Me thinks not...


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't get it.  Trump pulls troops out of Northern Syria who are helping the Kurds and keeping stabilization there and I say it is a bad idea... only for Trump supporters to say it is right the move because the Middle East need to take care of themselves and that no one in the region is a direct threat to the U.S. mainland.

Trump uses a drone and U.S. troops in the Middle East to kill a top Iranian General in another sovereign country, and is sending over 3,000 troops to the Middle East and Trump supporters argue what he is doing is right.

So it seems to me it doesn't matter if what Trump says, and what he does are contradictory, his supporters will argue to defend him no matter what.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 5, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Dick Cheney was the one that wanted to go to war with Iraq... it made him MILLIONS Upon MILLIONS of dollars.  You are only attacking the guys you think are your enemy and ignoring the real issue.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> We never should have been in Iraq in the first place.
> 
> The CIA and Mueller lied us into an illegal war.
> 
> ...



Even after all this time you still cannot blame Bush!  That is funny as hell.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> ...



They seem to think launching a military strike without their knowledge or consent violates said treaty.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 5, 2020)

westwall said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> ...


Well, not counting the Obama decade


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


He was a HERO in your world


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> 
> Iraq unites to kick out US forces from their country permanently.
> 
> ...



That ship ha sailed. There is no Right or Left at the top. They ALL work for the powers that be or they wouldn't BE at the top.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 5, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> We never should have been in Iraq in the first place.
> 
> The CIA and Mueller lied us into an illegal war.
> 
> ...


Lol @ "Mueller" and the embassy attack happened after the assassination.

Facts, there's only one set.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> 
> Iraq unites to kick out US forces from their country permanently.
> 
> ...


CNN?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > We never should have been in Iraq in the first place.
> ...



Lol at this:


Who is that lying to Congress?


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > We never should have been in Iraq in the first place.
> ...



Are you retarded? The attack happened on Dec 31, the General died Jan 3. God you truly are retarded


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Yes, he is retarded.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 5, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Lifelong republican.  Your team there Spunky.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 5, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Different assassination.


----------



## gipper (Jan 5, 2020)

I can’t believe cons are buying Trump’s wag the dog and all the lies about the General. WTF!  They never would buy this shit from Ears.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 5, 2020)

Funny how the crazy angry left picks up the anti-American propaganda immediately after the President kills one of the terrorist leaders. Why can't I recall the same attitude about the killing of Bin Ladin? Is it possible to hate the President of the United States more than a terrorist general? I guess so.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jan 5, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I just saw "Angel Has Fallen" and it did make me wonder about that whole profiteering aspect of us going to war.  Blackwater was specifically mentioned in the movie.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 5, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Not just Blackwater, Haliburton.  Erik Prince who is Sec. of Education Betsy DeVos' brother, is the head of Blackwater and got super rich off of Iraq.  Does that connection surprise you?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



I am a conservative, and lean heavily Libertarian.

Not a Republican.  Dubya should be in prison for war crimes for lying us into Iraq.

Not to fuck up your bullshit....sorry.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 5, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



They are unable to differentiate between Republicans and Conservatives


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 5, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


No difference.  You guys are just embarrassed by a certain segement of you party so you are trying to distance yourselves.

Nobody's buying it.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 5, 2020)

Everybody instinctively knows that the general was a bad guy but even after three years the angry left still hangs on to their hatred and manages to take the side of the enemy and spout anti-American propaganda. It's a shame.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Huge difference, you just aren't intelligent enough to understand it. To people like you  everything is binary.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Such a left wing lunatic to lie to yourself.

Do you even know what a libertarian is?  You are a jackass if you think the entire planet is reduced to Rs and Ds.

Such a simpleton.

You know what?  I say you are a child molestor and nothing you say will change my mind.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 5, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > JustAGuy1 said:
> ...


Nope, no difference except a few of you have a enough more IQ points to be embarrassed by the rest.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jan 5, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


That very much surprises me.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Whatever you say, Chomo.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 5, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > JustAGuy1 said:
> ...


We can all see you posts, tRumpling.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Yes, and please link to any where I identify as a Republican, Chomo.


----------



## westwall (Jan 5, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...







ISIS was defeated by Kurds with US SPECOPS assistance,  and our air power, directed by US soldiers whose boots were most certainly on the ground.


----------



## westwall (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...







No, he killed far more American soldiers than he ever did against ISIS.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2020)

Mueller lied us into a war, a war that lefties hated, but they rebranded him some kind of hero when he investigated Trump.

Lefties are so schizophrenic.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> 
> Iraq unites to kick out US forces from their country permanently.
> 
> ...



I agree with the murderous blood thirsty savage sand ****** animals 

Bring the boys home from bush Jrs disastorus globo homo Inc's mess...... indeed


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I don't watch CNN.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> 
> Iraq unites to kick out US forces from their country permanently.
> 
> ...


Not sure whether to lol you or thank you.

I want out. But I'm not willing to sacrifice politicians who had nothing to do with us being there in the first place.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Pakistan thought the same thing when Obama droned hundreds of Pakistanis.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



And how many troops and bases do we have in Pakistan?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Pakistan–United States military relations - Wikipedia


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



So, no US bases.  Thanks


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 5, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> If we leave who will protect the oil fields?  Iraqi leaders didn't think this one through.



What difference does it make?  

China got all the oil anyway.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> 
> Iraq unites to kick out US forces from their country permanently.
> 
> ...



Not sure how you got that this terrorist defeated ISIS.

But now that the US will be out of Iraq you should be happy, instead of angry and bitter!


----------



## gipper (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> ...


----------



## gipper (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Me either.


----------



## gipper (Jan 5, 2020)

westwall said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Doubt that.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 5, 2020)

From a speech 100 years ago:
“The master class has always declared the wars. The subject class has always fought the battles.”

“The master class has always declared the wars. The subject class has always fought the battles,”  “The master class has had all to gain and nothing to lose, while the subject class has had nothing to gain and all to lose—especially their lives.”

“They have always taught and trained you to believe it to be your patriotic duty to go to war and to have yourselves slaughtered at their command. But in all the history of the world you, the people, have never had a voice in declaring war, and strange as it certainly appears, no war by any nation in any age has ever been declared by the people.”

“And here let me emphasize the fact—and it cannot be repeated too often—that the working class who fight all the battles, the working class who make the supreme sacrifices, the working class who freely shed their blood and furnish the corpses, have never yet had a voice in either declaring war or making peace. It is the ruling class that invariably does both. They alone declare war and they alone make peace.”


When do "we the people" get a voice in whether we go to war?


----------



## westwall (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...








Doubt all you wish.  It's a fact.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Oh so you admit that your claims are incorrect!

He was a terrorist and supported a terrorism in the region.


----------



## Staidhup (Jan 5, 2020)

Back in the 1930’s we did just that, how did that work out? History is a cruel reminder to those that fail to learn from past mistakes. Vietnam was the result of politicians playing politics with the lives of their constituents sons and daughters. Sad to think appeasement is now in vogue once again.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 6, 2020)

Desperado said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > The hippies are back.
> ...


Then who are they?


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 6, 2020)

White 6 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > I remember some of the crazy internet posters who bashed GWB non stop when he sent US troops to Iraq after 9/11.
> ...


Those posters were wrong.  GWB and Trump are right,  we're needed to be the world's police force.


----------



## gipper (Jan 6, 2020)

Kosh said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


You need to do some research. It’s not hard. 

You don’t believe the MSM when it criticizes your beloved Donnie, why believe them when they lie about the general?


----------



## gipper (Jan 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


The fact is the media lied to you.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 6, 2020)

gipper said:


> This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> 
> Iraq unites to kick out US forces from their country permanently.
> 
> ...



Wait... are you actually suggesting that Iran was not already funding their non-state actors Hezbollah and Hamas?  In fact, there is clear evidence they already had connections with a number of other groups, all of which are anti-American, and have been working against US interest this entire time.

What do you think this has changed, except they knew mindless fools in the US would work against Trump because they now openly said what they have been doing in secret for a decade or more?

You people are like puppets.  You really are.  You just sway whichever way the enemies of the US want, every single time they want you to move.


----------



## gipper (Jan 6, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when you assassinate the man who defeated ISIS.
> ...



I supported Trump because he claimed to be a noninterventionist. It’s clear now he isn’t. Whether he got duped by all the neocons in his administration, who advised him to murder the general, matters not. 

Can you refute the following?  

*The US Government Lies Constantly, And The Burden Of Proof Is On The Accuser*
The US Government Lies Constantly, And The Burden Of Proof Is On The Accuser

In reality there’s no evidence for any of the reasons we’ve been offered for why Iran needed to be provoked into an almost inevitable retaliation that Trump is currently tweeting will result in all-out war:


The claim that Soleimani posed an “imminent threat” is completely without evidence, rumored to be “razor thin“, and entirely debunked in this excellent essay by Craig Murray.
Mike Pence’s claim that Soleimani assisted 9/11 terrorists is so ridiculous that even the war-loving _Washington Post_ dismissed it.
There’s no proof that Soleimani directed the strike that allegedly killed a US contractor, or that that contractor even existed.
There’s no proof that Soleimani was involved in any “attack” on any US embassy, leaving aside the obvious fact that a little graffiti on the walls wouldn’t justify his assassination if he did.
The “hundreds of American deaths” line you hear regurgitated by everyone from Trump to Elizabeth Warren actually refers to Iraqis defending themselves from an illegal US invasion with some training from Iran. The claim that Iran was behind Iraqi bombs is withoutevidence and wouldn’t matter if it were true; claiming the inhabitants of an invaded nation don’t have the right to defend themselves is absurd, regardless of where they got their weaponry.
The claim that Soleimani was “a terrorist” is only made because the branch of the Iranian military he commanded was arbitrarily designated a terrorist organization by the US government last year, a designation that any foreign government could just as easily make for any branch of the US military. He was actually a fearsome enemy of ISIS and al-Qaeda and played a massive role in halting the spread of ISIS.


----------



## sparky (Jan 6, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> We have a treaty with them on that subject.


we HAD a treaty....



lennypartiv said:


> If we leave who will protect the oil fields? Iraqi leaders didn't think this one through


they've had 16 yrs to think about it....



gipper said:


> You need to get informed. Stop believing government controlled media.


yuppy...



Golfing Gator said:


> They seem to think launching a military strike without their knowledge or consent violates said treaty.


I'm finding little on the Iraqi official killed alongside General S in media 
But i agree, and the whole 'international law' debate is gaining legs internationally....



WinterBorn said:


> When do "we the people" get a voice in whether we go to war?



will Congress actually represent us, after a generation of bowing down to MI lobbyists could be the modern version of that

~S~


----------



## White 6 (Jan 6, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...



For the moment, our land forces are just soft targets of the asymmetric middle east wars (we still got at least 3 wars, last count) without a strategy to finalize the deal. No president has  had a coherent strategy or (allowed/followed) a pentagon strategy for the entire middle east.  Bush Senior is the only one that got it right, (coincidentally) only one that faced combat.  Mission of using mass military force must be used with a specific mission with specific goals in order to avoid mission creep, (theirs did not) achieve success, (theirs did not) and after victory, get them the heck out (they didn't, only victory was a photo op, then troops started dying as accelerate rate), less you get them mired in an ever increasing war, with ever increasing complexity as enemy learns your strategy (or lack there of) and tactics, increasing their ability to counter them.  This is not new knowledge or subject to political ideology, but goes all the way back the the writings of Sun Tzu, over 2,500 yeas ago, still required reading for military leaders, strangely enough not politicians.  We can do asymmetric warfare.  It is taught at higher levels, but is more like checkers than chess, on a much bigger board.  No.  We should jump at the chance of being asked to leave the host country.  They have had over 2000 years experience at not finding the solution.  It is conceit that says this less than 250 year old government can single handed solve the problems of the world.


----------



## westwall (Jan 6, 2020)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...








Yeah, I figured out they lie long before you were born.  That's why I do my own research on the things that matter.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 6, 2020)

See how Crepitus says he knows me, but can’t supply any posts to support his bullshit,


----------



## buttercup (Jan 6, 2020)

I don't like to state an unpopular opinion, but the government ALWAYS lies about their reasons to go to war! Wake up, you all!

Maybe some here are too young to remember this, but have the rest of you forgotten the "babies in incubators" lie which gave the green light to the first Gulf war? (watch the video below, it's short)  And this is just _one_ of the times they got caught, that doesn't mean that because they haven't got caught other times, the other BS lies are true.

You all are being played, big time, not just with foreign policy but with the "blue vs red" false dichotomy as well.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 8, 2020)

White 6 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...




Ever read "Empires of Trust"? I recommend it.


----------

